# Also, can you tell if pinkies are dumbo or not?



## Sophie89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My rat that has just given birth was in a cage with some regular looking rats and 
some dumbo rats so she could've got pregnant by either.
Will they get the dumbo ears if she mated with one? and can you tell from birth?


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

If you know what you're looking for, you can tell whether the babies will be Dumbo or not by day 4. If not, day 8 would probably be the easiest. You can tell which are dumbo on day 8 the ears will look as if they point down on dumbo babies.


----------

